# signer information does not match signer information of.



## Guest (12. Jul 2007)

hab mir gestern eclipse europa runter geladen und mein projekt an dem ich gerade arbeite importiert.

wenn ich starte bekomm ich aber nun eine exception

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.SecurityException: class "com.pbp.help.FileHelpSetLoader"'s signer information does not match signer information of other classes in the same package
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.checkCerts(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.preDefineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at com.pbp..help.BasicHelpSetManager.setMainHelpSet(BasicHelpSetManager.java:118)
	at com.pbp.tnctutorial.erweiterungen.TNCTutorialApplication.doInitialize(TNCTutorialApplication.java:146)
	at com.pbp.tnctutorial.erweiterungen.TNCTutorialApplication.doInitialize(TNCTutorialApplication.java:122)
	at com.pbp.bedarfsplanung.main.Main.step8GesamtfensterInitialisieren(Main.java:383)
	at com.pbp.bedarfsplanung.main.Main.start(Main.java:100)
	at com.pbp.bedarfsplanung.main.Main.main(Main.java:80)

mhn vorher gings noch.

das ist die stelle wo der fehler geworfen wird:


```
// Initialize the HelpSetManager
    try {
    	String hset = Globals.HS_NAME;
      helpManager.setMainHelpSet(hset, this.getClass().getClassLoader());
     } catch (HelpSetManagerException hme) {
      System.err.println("Error initalizing HelpSetManager: " + hme.getMessage());
      hme.printStackTrace();
    }
```

"information does not match signer information of other classes in the same package", 
mhn ich benutzte da ein framework, dass ich als jar eingebunden habe, kann das den fehler verursachen?  mhn steh voll daneben.... verher gings ja noch!


kann mir jemand einen tipp geben? danke


----------



## Gast (12. Jul 2007)

Wie haste denn das jar eingebunden?


----------



## Guest (12. Jul 2007)

die hab ich im lib verzeichnis meines projektes liegen und die jar binde ich in eclipse über Properties -> Java Build Path >Libraries -> Add Jar ein

hab, die jar jetzt rausgenommen, das bin verzeichniss geleert, clean, jar file wieder eingebunden... gleicher fehler


----------



## Guest (13. Jul 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die hab ich im lib verzeichnis meines projektes liegen und die jar binde ich in eclipse über Properties -> Java Build Path >Libraries -> Add Jar ein
> 
> hab, die jar jetzt rausgenommen, das bin verzeichniss geleert, clean, jar file wieder eingebunden... gleicher fehler



Problem hier sollte sein, dass dein eingebundenes Jar-File signiert ist. Schau mal in dein Jar-File, da sollte es einen Ordner MEAT-INF geben. In diesem liegt "normal" nur die Datei MANIFEST.MF. Wenn dein Jar signiert ist könnten da auch noch andere Files drin sein mit Endung .DSA bzw. .SF. Kopier dir dein Jar-File mal und lösche aus diesem Ordner alles außer die MANIFEST.MF und binde dann diese Datei ein.


----------

